# 

## irartemi

,
    . 
    (   ),  ,  ,     26 .             6000,     .
 ,     ,       ,           .
   ,      -  . 
 , ,  ,   - 40',   ,  ,       (   )      .         ,           . 
   ,           ?      ,         ..    ,  .. 
    ,      ,      ,     ,  ,     ,   .      ..    1   ,         ,  ?

----------


## 15Maha05

,  .
,     : ,          ?                 ?     ,  ,      ? 
      ,      .
      ,          ,      . 
          .     0    .
       ,  ,         ,    .        ,    ,     -    .   ,     . -   .
 .  ,      ,        .      ,     .
      , , ,  ,      . 

     -     .    0,         50 .    .

----------

> ,
>     . 
>     (   ),  ,  ,     26 .             6000,     .
>  ,     ,       ,           .
>    ,      -  .         - .
>  , ,  ,   - 40',   ,  ,       (   )      .         ,           . 
>    ,           ?      ,         ..    ,  .. 
>     ,      ,      ,     ,  ,     ,   .      ..    1   ,         ,  ?




    ?

----------

